# Pedigree base for goldens!!!



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Kai said:


> add your golden!!!
> 
> K9DATA.COM Home Page


Mine are already there. Thank you!


----------



## Goldndust

Already there too.


----------



## wilki5

Me too!


----------



## Griffyn'sMom

One is there - the young was is not yet - still need to send in his papers.


----------



## Kai

can you write me names of your dogs? ( i mean everybody)


----------



## lgnutah

Brooks real name is 
Scott's Golden Brooks
and he is on K9data


----------



## DanielleH

both my girls are already there


----------



## hawtee

Lilli's real name
River Ranch Heart of Fire


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Tucker's already on there 

Tomiskaway All Tuckered Out


----------



## Tahnee GR

Look up "Tahnee" and all but one (Tahnee Lady of Grace), are of my breeding


----------



## justmejanis

WOW! Some very interesting names here. Really beautiful and creative.

Mine are rescues so we can't be on this list!


----------



## wilki5

Maisie - Spengretta Miss Gold Dust
Benji - Lestorm Creme De La Creme


----------



## Carsonsdaddy

Carson isn't on....yet. I need to do it at home, I can't remember all of his relative's names, but a few of them are on there....


----------



## cubbysan

Brady's name is Twin-Beau-D's Quarterback Blitz.

I still need to add him, I wasn't going to because he has limited registration.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

You can still add him. Many BYB dogs or spayed and neutered pets are on there. Mine are...

Coach's Romeo Golden Bear (deceased - cancer)
Windridge Fools Rush In (deceased - cancer)
Pern's Splash of Brandywine (Placed as a pet- dysplastic)
Windridge Starlite of My Life
Windridge Kiss My Brass


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

My Shadow is on there too and he was breed by a BYB, IMHO. He has lots of missing info, but SC helped me find out who some of his relatives were. It's amazing that you can do that. 

Tucker's pedigree is complete.


----------



## FlyingQuizini

Quiz is there, but I need to update his titles!

Tanbark's Number Two Pencil


----------



## Jazzys Mom

Jazzy is on there too!

Dichi All That Jazz

Jazzys Mom


----------



## LibertyME

FlyingQuizini said:


> Quiz is there, but I need to update his titles!
> 
> Tanbark's Number Two Pencil


HOLY SMOKES look at all the OTCH dogs in his pedigree!!!


----------



## Kai

Thank you! Kai is Tango Optimus Vita


----------



## FlyingQuizini

LibertyME said:


> HOLY SMOKES look at all the OTCH dogs in his pedigree!!!


That's a HUGE part of what attracted me to the breeding. He has some AWESOME working obedience dogs behind him! He may not be much to look at by conformation standards... but he's SMOKIN' when it comes to being a working dog!


----------



## FlyingQuizini

Oh wow - just realized that Dave Ganon, who, I believe has "Skater" the UDX 32 dog who was just recently being discussed on a thread somewhere her on GRF, owns a litter-brother to Quiz! Not only that, the dog, "Boss", already has his UD! These dogs are only 3 1/2 years old!

Holy cow. Quiz and I had better get busy! Gotta keep up the family heritage!


----------



## kerribear's golden kids

Kuddles - Kerribears golden Girl Kuddles
Nemo - Kerribears golden boy nemo
Alina - kerribears golden girl alina
Jesse - Majestic Legends Jesse James

I was really into names when I named the 1st 3 of my dogs.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

FlyingQuizini said:


> That's a HUGE part of what attracted me to the breeding. He has some AWESOME working obedience dogs behind him! He may not be much to look at by conformation standards... but he's SMOKIN' when it comes to being a working dog!


Dude, Quiz is GORGEOUS- all the poofy dogs just wish they could have a bod like that


----------



## FlyingQuizini

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Dude, Quiz is GORGEOUS- all the poofy dogs just wish they could have a bod like that


In the words of Paris Hilton... "That's hot!"

I love my little hottie dog! He's got an ass that just doesn't quit!


----------



## Angel_Kody

Jester's is there (Caymen's Court Jester):

Pedigree: Caymen's Court Jester

And so is my first golden Kody (Lovejoy's Red Party Balloon):

Pedigree: Lovejoy's Red Party Balloon


----------



## FranH

Here is Holly's pedigree

Pedigree: Holly Golden Star II


----------



## DelmarvaGold

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Dude, Quiz is GORGEOUS- all the poofy dogs just wish they could have a bod like that


How do you know that under all that hair there isn't a bod that will knock your socks off 

Don't judge a book by it's cover


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

DelmarvaGold said:


> How do you know that under all that hair there isn't a bod that will knock your socks off
> 
> Don't judge a book by it's cover


Sometimes there is  But Quiz, he's the man


----------



## Carsonsdaddy

DelmarvaGold said:


> How do you know that under all that hair there isn't a bod that will knock your socks off
> 
> Don't judge a book by it's cover


That's like me....under all these clothes........


----------



## Angela Mina

Goldy is Mina's Golden Boy
Freddy is Mina's Mister Rogers


----------



## carrie

Zia Karolina  Five generation pedigree: ZIA KAROLINA


----------



## Jazzys Mom

Jasmine's pedigree link

Five generation pedigree: dichi all that jazz

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Kai

great link isn't it?


----------



## RickGibbs

Carsonsdaddy said:


> That's like me....under all these clothes........


[Groan]..................


----------



## Rucook

Remi is there now.

His "real" name is Remington's Gold "N" Treasured Sun. I have the father's line up (Remington Gold Label), but still need to work on the mother's line (KC's Ginger Gold "N" Spice) as she was not listed in the database yet.


----------



## kwikrnu

That is a fun site. I took about an hour and added mine. Thanks.


----------



## Emma&Tilly

Tilly is there....Pedigree: Music Mysetic Moon


----------



## mist

Oliver Pedigree: Dasmaks Jack the Lad at Capapherra
Gracie Pedigree: Dasmaks Living Doll at Capapherra
Gabby Pedigree: Capapherra April Lady


----------



## MisterBailey

Wow, I didn't expect to be able to find all of Baileys relatives on there, but they are! I'd love to know if hes related somehow to some of the UK goldens on here.


----------



## Jersey's Mom

Spotted this thread and thought I'd add Jersey's page to the mix! Here he is:

Pedigree: Ambika's No Place Like Home CD, CCA

Julie and Jersey


----------



## MisterBailey

Finally got Baileys added!

Pedigree: Honeybear Mister Bailey


----------



## gd8man

Here's Sierra pedigree
http://www.k9data.com/fivegen.asp?ID=119802


----------



## mist

MisterBailey said:


> Finally got Baileys added!
> 
> Pedigree: Honeybear Mister Bailey


Baileys Great Grand father is one of my Gracie's GGrandfathers
Eng. Ch. Paudell Easter Plantagenet at Kerrien


----------



## carlasmum

Carla is Gunhills Midnight Signature


----------



## Ljilly28

Tally: Goldiva's Tangled Up In Blue
Finn: Sand Dancer's Infinite Sky CGC
Topbrass girl puppy coming on Monday; name suggestions welcome! Ch Springcreek Everlore All Time Hi SHR CDX(StoneyX Kuventre's You Were Born Ta'fly(Sarah) MH

At the bridge:

Raleigh:Splashdown SunDial Raleigh Bay CGC
Cady:Twin-Beau-D Anderson's Acadia CGC
Joplin: SunDial Zaphod Beeblebrox CGC


----------



## Swampcollie

Ljilly28 said:


> Topbrass girl puppy coming on Monday; name suggestions welcome.


Topbrass Born To Fly - Emelia
Topbrass Flying High - Flyer
Topbrass Flying Ever Higher - Angel


----------



## arcane

Arcane Dogs are there as well...probably more than needed!!:curtain:


----------



## twinny41

Emma&Tilly said:


> Tilly is there....Pedigree: Music Mysetic Moon


Some of Tillys ancestors are also Megs. How did you get the info on here?


----------



## twinny41

MisterBailey said:


> Finally got Baileys added!
> 
> Pedigree: Honeybear Mister Bailey


At least one of baileys ancestors are in my megs pedigree, maybe more Eng. CH. Gaineda Consolidator Of Sansue


----------



## twinny41

mist said:


> Baileys Great Grand father is one of my Gracie's GGrandfathers
> Eng. Ch. Paudell Easter Plantagenet at Kerrien


Also in my Megs pedigree to name a couple 
Eng. CH. Camrose Cabus ChristopherEng. CH. Camrose Tallyrand of Anbria
but I believe there are more!


----------



## twinny41

How do you insert link to pedigree?


----------



## twinny41

karmikis lass meg


----------



## EddieME

Just for fun we named eddie, got his AKC# and added it to K9 data.
Now we tell him that he is "bonafide" as in the Cohen Bros Movie "Oh Brother Where out Thou" :
Eddie is: Drayer's Golden Winterwalk


----------

